# New D36 drop inn's anybody ?



## Rat (Nov 4, 2011)

The D36 drop in for a M3
I hate the foam in the head of a M3. 
Why can nobody come up with a reflector that is deeper and have the end of the reflector up against the lens doing away with the foam ?
I think it would make a great thrower and doing away with the foam is a bonus.
You would have to think they would make a great seller. We just need somebody to take it on and have the reflectors made
Anybody.
While I am on the topic about D36 drop inns where are all the triples & quads?


----------



## smokelaw1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Rat said:


> While I am on the topic about D36 drop inns where are all the triples & quads?



I've wondered this myself. Would there be room in a D36 for reflectored quads? What about multi XM-L? I think a 3XML (might be too tight) sitting on a Fivemega D36 body running a 32650 would be a great cargo pocket mega blaster.


----------



## maxspeeds (Aug 28, 2012)

Bumping this thread in the hopes that there is a better solution for those of us wanting to mod our M3 heads


----------



## Flea Bag (Sep 13, 2012)

Bump! I've got two M3 heads sitting around waiting for someone to either come up with a drop-in that does away with the foam or a head/bezel that does away with the foam.


----------



## Rat (Sep 13, 2012)

Flea Bag said:


> Bump! I've got two M3 heads sitting around waiting for someone to either come up with a drop-in that does away with the foam or a head/bezel that does away with the foam.



This would be a big seller drop-in one would think. Good to see you guys giving this post a bump maybe one of the many cool builders out there will take it on.

cheers


----------



## Flea Bag (Sep 14, 2012)

Lumens Factory got close with their Seraph head but unfortunately, they made it for the C/P series heads and as such, most LED D36 drop-ins won't work in it!


----------



## PCC (Sep 14, 2012)

What about Nailbender's D36 drop-ins?


----------



## Flea Bag (Sep 14, 2012)

Nailbender states specifically that his drop-ins won't fit in that head. I believe it's stated somehwhere on his D36 sales page. That makes sense anyway because the C/P collar is much smaller than the M collar and so the larger diameter reflector of the D36 drop-ins may have difficulty fitting into such a head.


----------



## Rat (Sep 15, 2012)

PCC said:


> What about Nailbender's D36 drop-ins?



I have a few of Nailbenders D36 drop ins. He has made me a XML & SST90 they work great in my M3's. But I hate the foam it’s a pain and falls inside the reflector all the time when doing it up. What I was after was a drop in that you no longer used the foam and by doing so you could have a deeper reflector giving it better throw and making use of all the extra room in the bezel.


----------



## PCC (Sep 15, 2012)

Ah, I see. I thought those D36 drop-ins replaced the shock absorbing system and stock reflector. My own M3 will use an optic, the Ledil Iris.


----------



## Silgt (Sep 16, 2012)

I think the problem will be getting a supply of the deep reflector...


----------



## T45 (Nov 23, 2012)

WOW! here I thought I was the only guy that wondered about this mod for the M3!


----------



## Flea Bag (Nov 24, 2012)

Good news guys! The new Lumens Factory M-Series Mini-Turbohead is just what we're looking for! No more shock-isolation foam! At this time, I'm not sure if it will fit the stock SF reflector to be used with a MD10 tower or Nailbender's drop-ins but there's a good chance that it will! The new and old generation Lumens Factory D36 drop-ins both fit in the head as they do the original M3 head so I think dimensions should be pretty similar! Heat dissipation should be better too! Discussion thread here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ory-M-Series-LED-conversion-option&highlight=


----------



## Rat (Nov 24, 2012)

Flea Bag said:


> Good news guys! The new Lumens Factory M-Series Mini-Turbohead is just what we're looking for! No more shock-isolation foam! At this time, I'm not sure if it will fit the stock SF reflector to be used with a MD10 tower or Nailbender's drop-ins but there's a good chance that it will! The new and old generation Lumens Factory D36 drop-ins both fit in the head as they do the original M3 head so I think dimensions should be pretty similar! Heat dissipation should be better too! Discussion thread here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ory-M-Series-LED-conversion-option&highlight=



This is good news I think ?
So are you 100% sure that the new LF D36 Generation 2 Reflector Module, XM-L does away with the shock-isolation foam ? That means the reflector would be nice and deep ? It just does not look that deep in the pictures.
If this is true and it does away with the foam and the reflector is nice and deep than I am buying two straight up. I will send one away for a direct drive SST90 mod.

Let me know if you can confirm this please.

cheers


----------



## Lobstradomus (Nov 24, 2012)

Rat said:


> This is good news I think ?
> So are you 100% sure that the new LF D36 Generation 2 Reflector Module, XM-L does away with the shock-isolation foam? That means the reflector would be nice and deep ? It just does not look that deep in the pictures.
> If this is true and it does away with the foam and the reflector is nice and deep than I am buying two straight up. I will send one away for a direct drive SST90 mod.
> 
> ...



According to Mark from Lumens Factory in the thread over in the LED Flashlights section:



[email protected] said:


> The modules were not designed to fit on stock SF M3 heads. But I do remember someone modding our D36 incan and LED modules into stock SF M3 heads before long ago, but it was never designed to be used on stock M3 heads.


----------



## Rat (Nov 25, 2012)

Ok after reading that other thread looks like it was to good to be true. 
Still no deep D36 drop inn that takes up the whole area inside a M3 bezel the wait continues.

cheers


----------

